# Aftershave - What does everyone use?



## robz

After having a look at a few today...I'm after another one... current favourites are

*Davidoff* - Hot Water
*Diesel* - Only the Brave
*Joop* - Jump
*Issey Miyake* - Pour Homme

So i started looking for one more to add to the list, and ended up with.... SEVEN!

Help me narrow it down from this list!

*Paco Rabane* - 1 Million
*Davidoff* - Cool water _( I remember this being quite strong smelling, mostly orange?)_
*Joop* - Go
*Jean Paul Gaultier* - Le Male // Terrible _( Cant see a massive difference, noticed both start quite feminine and flowery though )_
*Yves Saint Laurent* - La Nuit _( Quite flowery again, though, like Pour Homme, might settle down after a few minutes )_
*Armani *- Code
*Bvgari* - Man

So any opinions on the above? Or suggestions?

I'm really after two more to be honest, one for work, and one for play :thumb:

-Rob


----------



## kempe

robz said:


> After having a look at a few today...I'm after another one... current favourites are
> 
> *Davidoff* - Hot Water
> *Diesel* - Only the Brave
> *Joop* - Jump
> *Issey Miyake* - Pour Homme
> 
> So i started looking for one more to add to the list, and ended up with.... SEVEN!
> 
> Help me narrow it down from this list!
> 
> *Paco Rabane* - 1 Million
> *Davidoff* - Cool water _( I remember this being quite strong smelling, mostly orange?)_
> *Joop* - Go
> *Jean Paul Gaultier* - Le Male // Terrible _( Cant see a massive difference, noticed both start quite feminine and flowery though )_
> *Yves Saint Laurent* - La Nuit _( Quite flowery again, though, like Pour Homme, might settle down after a few minutes )_
> *Armani *- Code
> *Bvgari* - Man
> 
> So any opinions on the above? Or suggestions?
> 
> I'm really after two more to be honest, one for work, and one for play :thumb:
> 
> -Rob


Paco Rabane-1 million is great I wear it to work all the ladies love it


----------



## Ben_ZS

Chanel-Allure Sport
Thierry Mugler-Angel
Paul Smith-Extreme green and multicoloured
Paul Smith-Man 2

1million is really nice aswell and can be picked up quite cheap.


----------



## TelTel

I had armani code and wow…its a lovely frangrance. Aqua de gio is very nice too


----------



## who45

le male is a proper bird puller as is davidoff coolwater, paul smith:extremes nice as is armarni:aqua gio and the ryan renolds hugo boss:night but i never dared try jack baurs 24 scent lol, dior:farenheit used to be a fav of an ex of mine


----------



## Adam D

My two favourites are:

Geo F Trumper Spanish Leather
D R Harris Arlington


----------



## EsiFlow

kempe said:


> Paco Rabane-1 million is great I wear it to work all the ladies love it


^^^ I concur!

I'm on my 2nd bottle of Million now, I love it. I'm also wearing Armani attitude at the moment, that's worth a sniff too (pun intended).

Then there's the trusty old Clinique happy, this is really cool and fresh, getting on a bit now but not many people recognise it when it's on.


----------



## christhesparky

I have just used the last of my armani code, cant recommend it enough, will be getting another bottle soon


----------



## NickP

Bvlgari Aqva Man - is my current splash of choice, the new Gucci Guilty Man is good too

Old favorites are L'Eau D'Issey & Clinique - Chemistry.....


----------



## Ross

kempe said:


> Paco Rabane-1 million is great I wear it to work all the ladies love it


I had better get some then but there is no ladies that work with us and I don't want the guys to get the wrong idea :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar

One smell at a time for me. Tom Ford for men is very nice and am now onto Vera Wang for men, which is nice too but doesn't stand out I don't think.


----------



## gatecrasher3

I'm after another bottle of 1 Million. Anyone know any sites selling it cheap?


----------



## Rowan83

Chanel Allure
Ralph Lauren Romance Silver


----------



## SBerlyn

Chanel Allure Sport for me.

S


----------



## Guest

Armani Acqua Di Gio, great fresh smell :thumb:


----------



## RichardC

1 Million for me too, also like Ralph Lauren Big Pony 3 (Green Bottle)


----------



## simonjj

I switch between Chanel Allure, Chanel Allure Sport and Gautier Le Male.


----------



## jay_bmw

My collection includes:
Clinique Happy 
Joop 
Hugo Boss
Hugo original
Aqua di Gio

Love Joop as its my all time favourite, although Clinique happy is a favourite for work.


----------



## Miglior

Ive got so many god knows how. 

Gucci - the one
Armani - code
Armani - aqua di gio
Diesel - fuel for life
Zara - men
Paco robanne - black xs
Kenzoki man
Paul smith 
Chanel - pour homme sport

There's probably more.. Haha! I switch whenever I feel. Dont tend to have one favorite. Theres a few I rare use though


----------



## chewysrixp

my favorites are,

versace - Blue jeans, green jeans and baby blue jeans.

i find alot of aftershaves smell like another brand or so, with these trust me they do not and the last ages.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Currently choose from:

Dunhill
Zizanie de Fragonard
Farnheit by Dior [chrome bottle]
Diesel Green


----------



## The Cueball

Jo Malone or Michael Kors

:thumb:


----------



## robz

Cheers lads, went for a bit of 1-Million as it was top of my list and its really nice, does fade after 5-6 hours though.

Took a look at Davidoff champion which i think will be next, very "fresh" smell to it.


----------



## Ibi_TME

A few favourites:

Chanel Allure Sport
Chanel Blue
Hugo Boss Original
Hugo Boss Night? I think its called that

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## silverback

AMOUAGE.that is all


----------



## Hair Bear

silverback said:


> AMOUAGE.that is all


^^ +1

Amouage Epic


----------



## silverback

Hair Bear said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Amouage Epic


reflection and silver for me :argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Calvin Klein- MAN


----------



## Jai

I use:
Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male
Joop - Go
Giorgio Armani - Diamonds

Love all 3...


----------



## paddyirishman

Cerrutti 1881
Davidoff Adventure
Ed Hardy Hearts & Daggers
Ralph Lauren Romance Silver


----------



## Gruffs

I don't wear it as a rule. i don't smell so i don't need to cover anything up .

If i do, It's L'eau d'Issey.


----------



## ncd

I've got a few diffent one's, depends what sort of mood I'm in to what I wear, but no particular fav as such...

Creed - Green Irish Tweed
Gucci - Gucci Pour Homme
Chanel - Bleu
Chanel - Allure
Molton Brown - Black Pepper
Molton Brown - Cool Bucha
Tom Ford - Veltiver
Hermes - D'Orange Verte
Boss - Original
Joop! - Jump
Paul Smith - Story
Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey (Summer)
YSL - L'Homme (Original)
Armani - Aqua Di Gio
Armani - Code
Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male
Calvin Klien - Euphoria


----------



## Dixondmn

Gucci - by Gucci
Fierce - Abercrombie and Fitch
D&G -The One
1 Million

All pretty good imo


----------



## PugIain

Ive got way too many really,
Original Hugo Boss
Avon Patrick Dempsey
Brut
Blue Stratos
Fahrenheit x 2
CK Free
CK Euphoria x 2
212 Men (who ever makes it)
Acqua Di Gio
Green Paul SMith
Hugo Boss, Boss in the square silver bottle.
Jasper Conran
Ferrari black.

Too many!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

lynx africa


----------



## donnyboy

johnnyguitar said:


> One smell at a time for me. Tom Ford for men is very nice and am now onto Vera Wang for men, which is nice too but doesn't stand out I don't think.


Quite similar smells don't you think?

I've had Vera Wang, and now have Tom Ford. I think they are similar smell but the Tom Ford lasts better and is stronger......it seems to be well liked with the ladies too.:thumb:

I also wear:

A&F Fierce
YSL L'homme
Chanel Allure Homme Edition Blanche
Holister Jake


----------



## panerai

cartier pour homme 

you may have trouble finding it though

ray winstone and i are the only two, i know who use it.


----------



## johnnyguitar

donnyboy said:


> Quite similar smells don't you think?
> 
> I've had Vera Wang, and now have Tom Ford. I think they are similar smell but the Tom Ford lasts better and is stronger......it seems to be well liked with the ladies too.:thumb:


I do think they're two fairly different fragrances but I think Tom Ford does last longer and I think I prefer it of the two. I'll buy it again but not until I've used all of my Wang (oo-er).


----------



## CraigQQ

i only wear paco rabbane. 

love it! all of them

right now 1 million is my first choice and yes the ladies LOVE it lol, on my 3rd bottle of it
my 3rd bottle of XS black 
got the rest of the P.R mens range aswell

and my last 3 gf's i have bought them XS Black for women as a gift.. as i love the smell of it on them!

would love a bottle of 1 million 18 carat edition... cant quite stretch to it though :lol:
hand blended for you, in a 18 carat bottle presented in a leather jewellery case with a 18 carat gold lock..

contact paco rabanne for an estimate.. prices start from 40,000 euros!!! :lol:


----------



## chrisw87

Since I work in business I have found that having a signature scent DEFINITELY helps at least to leave a memorable experience with people, have tried a few things in the last few months but settled on Two; 

BVLGARI AQVA as a daily, fantastic and always gets compliments. 
BVLGARI BLV as a night time / going out, as above. 

Boss bottled night is quite decent too, though it tends to have a short lifespan on my skin, at least with the above, you only need a little bit and it will linger enough in the background for people to notice, but not enough that they wonder who is bathing in cologne :lol:


----------



## knightstemplar

Bvulgari blv is what I wear, on my second bottle now. Wife wears bvlgari perfume and I love that aswell:thumb:


----------



## robtech

i'm old school usually eg aramis, aramis 900 , boss no 1, givenchy gentlemen etc...bit of a collector if i'm honest,but the other day got a bottle of JPG 2 its a unisex boy o boy its so strong you need a tiny amount and it last for days,superb and the ladies love it


----------



## 335dAND110XS

212 Men for many years.


----------



## chunkytfg

I dont own a single aftershave at all


----------



## ryanuk

I own way to many lol!!!! had about 60 bottles but have sold a few now lol


----------



## Eric the Red

Issay Myake
Joe Malone
Marcisco Rodriguez


----------



## Lukewarm

Hugo Boss Baldessarini
Prada
Aqua di Gio 

Do not tend to bother with them too often to be honest.


----------



## 500tie

Ive got CK truth and an all time favorite joop


----------



## meraredgti

DSquared - Rocky Mountain Wood
^lady killa lol


----------



## robj20

Proraso aftershave cream, nice menthol smell much like vics vapo rub.


----------



## silverback

chunkytfg said:


> I dont own a single aftershave at all


just the smell of old bike leathers eh.you manly ******* :lol:


----------



## keano

Jo Malone 154. - The stuff is brilliant.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Paco Rabanne - Ultra Violet.
you'll never use anything else again


----------



## Deadlock

Creed
Acqua Di Parma
Tom Ford
and Lanvin Sport


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Cool Water for work
Gucci Sport for a change
Bvlgari Aqua Marine for best - bloody love this stuff but it disappears quickly!


----------



## PaulTheo

Bleu De Chanel its great.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Currently liking Floris Elite....and Molton Brown Black Pepper


----------



## ITHAQVA

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Paco Rabanne - Ultra Violet.
> you'll never use anything else again


The chicks at my place of work like it too:thumb::thumb:

Aramis, Channel Platinum & loads from the Yves Saint Laurent Kouros range, another obsession of mine, currently got more aftershaves than detailing products but im working on it


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

I like Tom Ford Extreme, unfortunately I'm nearly out and I've just seen the price of it.


----------



## E38_ross

Armani Mania and Hugo Boss bottled. used them for years and still my favourite 2. Armani for more formal occasions, and the Boss for more casual.


----------



## prideinyouride

Issey miaki.


----------



## Energy Lab

SBerlyn said:


> Chanel Allure Sport for me.
> 
> S


+1

I always get positive comments about it.
It's pricey, but worth it.
Just make sure it's the Sport version.


----------



## ahaydock

Creed Green Irish Tweed is one I use a lot. I also have other Creeds along with some nice Lalique ones. 

I like to go with the unheard ofs.


----------



## Morph

Everyone wears 1 million these days but I love it! 

Also really like Hollister - SoCal, although I hate Hollister shops, the people that shop there and the garments they sell.


----------



## dobbo.

john paul gaultier-gaultier2


----------



## Adrian Convery

A&F Fierce and Bleu de Chanel are my two favourites atm, have about 20 others for just day to day but them two are the specials! Other favourites are Hugo Boss night and One million and bvlgari aqva!


----------



## carlwhitley

Davidoff Cool Water - the GF loves that, so I'll wear that if I'm out with her.

My mate bought me some of the David Beckham stuff, which is OK, but I never admit to wearing David Beckham stuff. If it was called something cool then I'd tell everyone!

That's about it, really.


----------



## burger

Hugo Energise
Paco Rabbane - 1 Million
Calvin Klien - CKIN2U
Issey Myaike Blue
Paul Smith - Extreme

All favourites but the GF likes the Hugo out of the lot. I like Issey


----------



## Grommit

Chanel - Allure sport
Chanel - Bleu
Hermes - D'Terre
Tom Ford - Azure Lime

Loads others but these ones I consider very nice.


----------



## Deeg

Chanel Bleu for nights

Clinque Happy or Boss for days.


----------



## Jai

Been using Georgio Armani - Diamonds recently. Love the stuff!


----------



## Bungleaio

bit tricky to get hold of now but










Seriously I've only got - Ralph Lauren Polo Explorer but it's nice.


----------



## bjarvis2785

My daily's are Issey Miyake, Paul Smith or Burberry Touch
I need a new occasion one and will be getting 1 Million - beautiful smell


----------



## anthonyh90

D&G the one gentleman


----------



## Mixman

I got a nice buy off ebay. Dirty English EDT 15ml, a 5ml, aftershave balm and bag for £7.99 delivered. Was that impressed with it I bought a 2nd

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280696998961&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## paddyirishman

Mixman said:


> I got a nice buy off ebay. Dirty English EDT 15ml, a 5ml, aftershave balm and bag for £7.99 delivered. Was that impressed with it I bought a 2nd
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280696998961&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


Does this smell similar to any other aftershaves mixman?
Im nearly out of my Davidoff Adventure and fancy trying something new.


----------



## Mixman

hmmm, not really. It's quite 'Woody, Oakey' I can't really compare it to any. It's not as sweet smelling as most, more musky


----------



## paddyirishman

Is it very musky though?
Might give it a try anyway, cant really go wrong for £8


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

At the monent, Commes des Garcons for me.


----------



## Ninja59

I rub SV Best of Show into my skin  

no HB Soul atm


----------



## Denzle

Ar Don for me (Women love it).


----------



## Matt.

Just got Armani HE for my birthday. :argie:


----------



## macc70

Ralph Lauren Safari and Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Elliott19864

Paco robanne, 1 million. Never had so many compliments on any other aftershaves.


----------



## Matt.

Paco Robanne One Million is another of my favourites.


----------



## dann2707

Ordered 1 million after peoples reccomendations on here and google. Thanks for skinting me out guys...


----------



## PaulN

Tonight D&G The One!


----------

